# Elevated Prolactin Level



## elizabeth24 (Apr 4, 2012)

I am looking for a dx code for elevated prolactin level? 
Thanks


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Apr 4, 2012)

253.1


----------



## jgf-CPC (Apr 6, 2012)

That is what we use too. 253.1.


----------

